

Ask HN: How do you stay up to date with scientific papers on a particular topic? - gabemart

If you have a particular area of interest or expertise, how do you stay up to date with research on that topic outside of the journals you regularly read?<p>For example, if you were studying the effects of sulforaphane on cancer, how would you find out about research on sulforaphane published in journals around the world, short of manually checking?
======
deftnerd
[http://www.eurekalert.org/search.php](http://www.eurekalert.org/search.php)
will have the papers you need. Just do an advanced search for your topic, and
soft by date, and then bookmark.

~~~
gabemart
Thanks, I will look into this.

------
collyw
A friend is developing this:

[http://recentlyapp.com/](http://recentlyapp.com/)

